# Logiciel de prise de contrôle à distance



## regis33 (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir quel est le meilleur logiciel de prise à distance d'un mac à l'autre, je m'explique pour un mac user débutant qui va me permettre de lui donner des conseils à distance, de le dépanner aussi.

Merci pour tout.

Régis


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juin 2012)

hello

pour moi, teamviewer est excellent, et gratuit (pour utilisation privée)

pc/mac et même une appli iOs 



à+


----------



## sparo (19 Juin 2012)

Effectivement teamviwer fonctionne très bien, mais j'aime pas trop l'utiliser (pas trop confiance) je préfères quand c'est possible configurer un accès vnc mais c plus compliquer à faire ....


----------



## boddy (19 Juin 2012)

+ 1 pour TeamViewer

Je l'utilise régulièrement.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juin 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Effectivement teamviwer fonctionne très bien, mais j'aime pas trop l'utiliser (pas trop confiance) je préfères quand c'est possible configurer un accès vnc mais c plus compliquer à faire ....



pas trop confiance ??? tu peux développer stp

vnc ? tu ne veux pas dire vpn par hasard ?


----------



## sparo (19 Juin 2012)

Le concept de teamviewer :
tu installes un soft sur ta machine qui ce connecte au serveur de teamviewer en clair le serveur de teamviwer à la main sur ta machine et t fichiers. Pour prendre la main tu te connecte avec un client sur le serveur de teamviewer pour récupérer la main.... Ce qui m'embête c que si l'editeur de teamviwer veut regarder ce qu'il y a sur ton Pc ben rien ne l'en empêche .... Même si tu leur fait confiance si un de leur serveur et pirater tt les machines connecter sont accessible ....

VNC : Virtual Network Computing est un protocole et non un logiciel pour prendre la main à distance il est largement utiliser (les sessions à distance de Mac par exemple) on peut l'utiliser soit directement sans chiffrage (à minima avec un port différents et un mot de passé fort), perso j'utilise un tunnel ssd ou un VPN.
Dans ce cas la connection et direct avec ta machine => pas d'intermédiaire.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juin 2012)

merci pour le cours   mais je voulais juste savoir pourquoi TOI tu n'avais pas confiance 

perso, j'ai confiance en Teamviewer, chacun fait ce qu'il veut  mais c'est bien de rappeler la base 

à partir du moment où je suis connecté au web, quelle que soit la manière, je suis conscient d'être  une proie potentielle (sans paranoïa aucune)

tunnel ssd ? connais pas (ssh oui) mais ce n'est pas mon rayon 

à+


----------



## sparo (19 Juin 2012)

Désoler pour le ssd .... Il fallait bien lire ssh mais le correcteur orthographique de l'ipad n'était pas coopératif ....

Après pourquoi je ne fais pas confiance... Et bien pour la même raison que j'heberge mes mails, mes sites web, mon cloud(xxxdav) moi même sur ma machine avec mes noms de domaines plutôt que de confier cela a une tierce société que je ne maîtrise pas. Sur le même principe je n'ai pas de comptes sur des réseaux sociaux car je n'approuve pas le concept(pas le principe mais la logistique technique)
Je suis fondamentalement contre la transformation d'Internet en Minitel 2.0, la base du principe d'Internet c'est la décentralisation des données malheureusement cela ne rapporte pas assez d'argent (bien que ce soit plus économique que de centralisé)....
Voilà cela peut paraître ridicule mais j'essaye toujours de déployer des solutions auto-gérer que d'utiliser un service d'un tiers, la je suis entrain de monter un équivalent à dans dynamique pour remplacer mon compte dyndns.

Quand au fait d'être une proie lorsque l'on est sur internet, je dirais oui est non ..... Si tu mets un pare feu tu ne risque pas grand chose par contre avec teamviewer cela  cree volontairement une faille. En gros tu confie tes clefs à une boite que tu ne connais ni d'eve ni d'Adam qui n'a pas un seul bureau en France... Engros c'est un peu comme si tu envoyais les clefs de ta maison à qq que tu ne connais pas qui n'habite pas dans ton pays et sur lequel tu ne pourras pas te retourner en cas de soucis .


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juin 2012)

j'avais bien compris 

je me savais un peu parano, mais j'ai trouvé mieux 

cela dit sans animosité aucune


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Juin 2012)

Si l'on en croit le site développeur = http://www.teamviewer.com/fr/products/security.aspx



> Chiffrement
> 
> TeamViewer utilise une technique de chiffrement complète basée sur des échanges de clés publiques et privées RSA et un codage de session AES (256 bit). Cette technologie est basée sur les même standards que les technologies https ou SSL et est considérée comme parfaitement sécurisée selon les normes actuelles.
> L'échange de clé permet d'offrir une garantie totale de protection des données entre les deux ordinateurs. Cela signifie que même nos serveurs de routage ne pourront accéder aux contenus des flux de données.


----------



## sparo (19 Juin 2012)

Oui oui c marqué .....


----------



## Aliboron (19 Juin 2012)

regis33 a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir quel est le meilleur logiciel de prise à distance d'un mac à l'autre, je m'explique pour un mac user débutant qui va me permettre de lui donner des conseils à distance, de le dépanner aussi.


iChat permet ça sans problème (entre Macs, évidemment).


----------



## spood (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'incruste dans la conversion car j'ai une envie plus ou moins similaire.

Je m'explique :
Je pars étudier une année à Stockholm, et je ne peux pas prendre ma machine de travail principale 
avec moi ( imac 27' ). Je vais me contenter de prendre uniquement mon macbookpro 13'.

Comme je travaille principalement avec des softwares ou j'ai de gros temps de rendu / calcul,
j'aimerais pouvoir effectuer ceux-ci sur mon imac, qui resterait chez moi, en Suisse.

Exemple : au moment ou j'ai besoin de faire un rendu Aftereffect, je transfert mes fichiers sur mon imac, 
les rend sur mon imac, et copie les fichiers rendus sur mon macbookpro.

Ayant déjà essayer la solution Teamviewer / loginmein, j'ai eu l'impression que les transferts 
de fichiers n'étaient pas optimaux. ( je préférais éviter passer par un de ces types de service... )

J'ai essayer un peu de me renseigner " VPN - VNC " mais j'ai un peu de peine. 
Et pas mal de sujets datent un peu.

Typiquement " Apple remote Desktop " est limité au réseau local non ?

Je suis prêt à passer un peu de temps à configurer quelque chose de solide.
J'attends vos propositions 

Et cerise sur le gateau, si il m'était en plus possible de sortir l'ordinateur de veille ou meme de l'allumer! 
Mais je sais que j'en demande un peu beaucoup quand même !

Au plaisir de vous relire.
Merci et votre aide !


----------



## boddy (20 Juin 2012)

Perso, ce qui me paraît le plus simple :
Acheter un DDE / faire un backup de ton iMac / apporter le DDE à Stockholm avec ton Macbookpro.

Tu auras accès à tout ce qu'il y a sur ton iMac et tu pourras travailler comme si tu étais toujours en Suisse.


----------



## spood (20 Juin 2012)

Merci de ta réponse mais...
ce n'est pas de son contenu que j'ai besoin mais de sa puissance de calcul.
J'aimerais pouvoir utiliser aftereffect à distance pour pouvoir lancer un rendu,
et continuer à travailler sur mon portable durant ce temps par exemple.


----------



## sparo (20 Juin 2012)

Quel est l'ordre de grandeur de taille des fichiers que tu souhaite échanger ?????
Qu'est ce que tu a comme connexion internet chez toi et à Stockholm


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Perso, ce qui me paraît le plus simple :
> Acheter un DDE / faire un backup de ton iMac / apporter le DDE à Stockholm avec ton Macbookpro.
> 
> Tu auras accès à tout ce qu'il y a sur ton iMac et tu pourras travailler comme si tu étais toujours en Suisse.



Cette solution présente un réel plus ... avoir tous ses dossier à jour sur un support externe qui prendra peu de place  à lui de voir quelle taille ce DDE devrait avoir


----------



## spood (20 Juin 2012)

Je dirais que les images de rendu font entre 500mo et 5go.

Encore une fois, mon but est pas d'avoir tout mes documents sur moi, 
mais de pouvoir utiliser les processeurs de mon imac à distance pour faire des calculs.

Pour ma connexion :
En suisse j'ai une connexion à 20Mb
En suède c'est plutôt du 50 voir 100Mb.

En gros j'aurais besoin du "partage d'écran / gestion à distance" tout en étant sur un autre réseau.

La seule solution VPN - VNC ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2012)

Et tu vas laisser ton iMac allumé en permanence ... en Suisse ?


----------



## spood (20 Juin 2012)

Oui et non, je vais le configurer pour qu'il soit allumé une certaine partie de la journée.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2012)

spood a dit:


> Oui et non, je vais le configurer pour qu'il soit allumé une certaine partie de la journée.



Avec le temps, en Suède tu vas prendre un autre plis ... les journées sont vécues différemment qu'en Suisse, ne serait-ce qu'à cause de la longueur des journées ... 10:30 du matin repas de midi pour la majorité des gens ... excepté les touristes ... 15:30 coucher du soleil (en hiver) ... à toi de voir


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Traiter des images de 5go par internet pour profiter de la puissance de calcul d'un iMac situé à 3000 km...


----------



## daffyb (20 Juin 2012)

ouais, mais il pourra toujours ajuster à distance !


----------



## sparo (20 Juin 2012)

Ben vu la taille des fichier que tu souhaites utiliser c pas faisable .... N'oublie pas que l'adsl est asymétrique 1mbits seulement dans le sens qui t'intéresse ... Tu va mettre des jours et des jours à envoyer et récupérer les fichiers ....


----------



## spood (21 Juin 2012)

Ok merci de vos réponses, j'ai finalement opté pr un service d'IP fixe et je vais faire quelque test pour voir. Le temps de transfert ne me fait pas trop peur, à essayer. 

Car comprenez cela : 
Je prefère faire un calcul de 4h sur mon imac en suisse et ensuite télécharger les images pendant 6h. Plutot que faire le rendu sur mon portable,qui prendra 10h, et sera donc inutilisable durant ce temps!

Si cela ne fonctionne pas / ne me conviens pas, je vendrai mon imac et passerai par des service de ferme de rendu online ( rebusfarm.com/ par exemple )

Merci à tous en tout cas !


----------



## sparo (21 Juin 2012)

Juste pour infos avec une ligne ADSL "parfaite" (en clair ultra prêt du central qq centaines de mètres max) tu peux aller à 100ko/s en upload (et pendant ce temps la connexion internet sur lequel et ton imac et totalement inutilisable pour surfer ou faire de la télé ....) tu es à 350Mo/heure ..... soit près de 15 h pour 5 Go !!!!!! vaut mieux faire le rendu la nuit sur ton portable cela ira plus vite .....


----------

